# MA NOOOO!!! Man all'attacco! Ma così mi rovina il piano!



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

E che cazzo!
ma cosa gli è saltato in mente dopo eoni di fare il maschio sessoso?
ma come si permette?
Gli riesce pure male!
Sembra uno dell' 800!
Gli manca il baciamano poi siamo a posto.
Ma fai il baciapatata per favore.
Che invornito.
Sua mail

_Ciao principessa, forse riesco ad incastrare un po' di cose e possiamo bla bla bla.
Sempre che tu sia dell'idea e voglia._

No guarda non voglio. Mi fai schifo. Di brutto anche. Il pensiero di rotolarmi sopra di te in un motel mi fa raccapriccio global. 

Ora gli rispondo e lo cazzio.
:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

si pregata di allegare la risposta. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Ci sono state varie risposte e ora...ora...mi ha mandato un sms che...

Che galante.



vabbè.
Ora scrivo qui il proseguo.
(slurp)
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Alla sua mail tutta così pucci pucci ( ed ecco spiegata anche la camminata da modello che mi diceva Pupillo, oltre ad un insolita calma con tutti) ho risposto.

NO. NO. E NO!
_Ma come ti permetti di farmi questa richiesta?
Non puoi, mi rovini i piani!
Mi avevi detto essere smemorato quindi domani ti avrei mandato una foto del mio nuovo acquisto lingerie per ricordarti cosa c'è sotto.
E così una volta alla settimana. Un particolare alla volta. Non era preventivato fra un mese l'inizio del broccolo selvaggio?

Ora che mi ci fai pensare gradirei adesso una rinfrescatina di memoria.
_
Felice come una bambina gli ho mandato due foto.
Lato b mutandato con slancio di gamba su trampoli 72 e lato b ma tagliato appena sotto il sedere dove si capisce che gli slip non ci sono più.
Una roba da educanda insomma._

hai tagliato la parte più interessante. Non ci provare. Sto per entrare in una riunione all'ultimo sangue, che mi impegnerà tutto il pomeriggio. Ho bisogno di carica e di vedere qualcosa di bello. Hai due minuti.

_
:mrgreen:
Minchia. Man semi master!
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Glielo mandata.

_Che delizia. A domani._

Non ho più risposto e mi arriva un sms

_Però era più artistica che altro. Più non vedo che vedo._

_Ma lo faccio per te. Non puoi ricordarti tutto in una volta. Potresti subire un trauma. La prossima sarà un pò più forte. Sta funzionando? Ti stai ricordando di Tebina?_

_Non l'ho mai dimenticata._





CHANEL PRESTO!!!











No thump!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

ti ho già detto che adoro quest'uomo, vero?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

farfalla;bt8390 ha detto:
			
		

> ti ho già detto che adoro quest'uomo, vero?:mrgreen:


zitta che poi arriva Erab e ci dice che adoriamo l'indorabile
:mrgreen:

Questo uomo si. Lo adoro anche io.
Quello che è stato negli ultimi due mesi no.
Però ho scoperto una cosa.
Ha davvero un brutto carattere. Non faceva finta.
:mrgreen:


----------



## erab (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe;bt8391 ha detto:
			
		

> zitta che poi arriva Erab e ci dice che adoriamo l'indorabile
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Questo uomo si. Lo adoro anche io.
> ...


:blu:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe;bt8391 ha detto:
			
		

> zitta che poi arriva Erab e ci dice che adoriamo l'indorabile
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Questo uomo si. Lo adoro anche io.
> ...


Poco poco ci piace anche per questo?


----------



## erab (23 Maggio 2013)

farfalla;bt8393 ha detto:
			
		

> Poco poco ci piace anche per questo?


solo per potervi lamentare del suo brutto carattere! :rotfl::sonar::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8395 ha detto:
			
		

> solo per potervi lamentare del suo brutto carattere! :rotfl::sonar::carneval:


No, infatti sono stata una delle poche che quando Tebe si è lamentata di certe cose le ho detto che non condividevo


----------



## babsi (23 Maggio 2013)

dico solo che era ora.
sentirti così.
giocosa, frizzante, allegramente briosa.
ti ci voleva proprio sta boccata d'ossigeno dal tran tran quotidiano, tebe.
:up:


----------



## Innominata (23 Maggio 2013)

Ma è asfittico il tran tran di Tebe?


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Innominata;bt8399 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma è asfittico il tran tran di Tebe?


no, direi di no, ma sai com'è.
:mrgreen:

Sei mica nel blog di tebe goretta
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

